# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Chronic Camp Corrie

## Digital Duck

CHRONIC CAMP CORRIE, these are the three words I use to describe Corrie at the minute, it has been god damn awful since the start of 2005 I just don't know if I can stomach anymore of these harebrained storylines anymore!   :Sick:   :Rotfl:  

I am sure by now you are all agreeing with me, it is virtually impossible not to hold this view point. What exactly is the problem with Chronic Corrie though?

It has become awash with bizarre, goofy, grotesque, ludicrous, comical, drossy characters. This is highly unusual for a soap opera and will not be sustainable for the future. Of course, soaps can have comedy characters, Corrie has managed is greatly in the past but now they are being slaughtered by the likes of Eastenders as stange as it sounds. Eastenders has comedy characters BUT THEY ARE AUTHENTIC CHARACTERS, a true representation of OUR SOCIETY. In Chronic Corrie, THEY ARE NOT, instead they are OTT. Blanche is one example of a good comedy character, but then there is SCOOTER (FFS! Scooter? What brightspark thought of that one then?), DIGGORY, MEL HUTCHWRIGHT, KEITH, THE FACTORY TWINS etc..... All of these feeble characters wouldn't even be able to handle a dramatic storyline, the shows a complete and utter joke.

Not only this folks, but it's also loaded with shabby acting. The likes of those characters mentioned above, as well as Sarah Platt, Adam Baldwin, Dev & Sunita, Charlie , Shelley & Bev, Claire....I could go on but i'll save myself the bother!

The storylines are dreadful, Killer Katy that ran for months and still remains unresolved, whatever happened to a court case? Totally....laughable....

Charlie & Shelley, I won't even go there.

Danny & Leanne, I'd have to be an idiot to believe this load of claptrap.

The other episode, ROY sets about creating the invention left him... could this programme insult my intelligence much more?   :Wal2l:  

To sum it up, right now this is what I think of Corrie   :Moonie:   :Moonie:

----------


## Treacle

> CHRONIC CAMP CORRIE, these are the three words I use to describe Corrie at the minute, it has been god damn awful since the start of 2005 I just don't know if I can stomach anymore of these harebrained storylines anymore!   
> 
> I am sure by now you are all agreeing with me, it is virtually impossible not to hold this view point. What exactly is the problem with Chronic Corrie though?
> 
> It has become awash with bizarre, goofy, grotesque, ludicrous, comical, drossy characters. This is highly unusual for a soap opera and will not be sustainable for the future. Of course, soaps can have comedy characters, Corrie has managed is greatly in the past but now they are being slaughtered by the likes of Eastenders as stange as it sounds. Eastenders has comedy characters BUT THEY ARE AUTHENTIC CHARACTERS, a true representation of OUR SOCIETY. In Chronic Corrie, THEY ARE NOT, instead they are OTT. Blanche is one example of a good comedy character, but then there is SCOOTER (FFS! Scooter? What brightspark thought of that one then?), DIGGORY, MEL HUTCHWRIGHT, KEITH, THE FACTORY TWINS etc..... All of these feeble characters wouldn't even be able to handle a dramatic storyline, the shows a complete and utter joke.
> 
> Not only this folks, but it's also loaded with shabby acting. The likes of those characters mentioned above, as well as Sarah Platt, Adam Baldwin, Dev & Sunita, Charlie , Shelley & Bev, Claire....I could go on but i'll save myself the bother!
> 
> The storylines are dreadful, Killer Katy that ran for months and still remains unresolved, whatever happened to a court case? Totally....laughable....
> ...


 :EEK!:  Summed up everything I've wanted to say.

People have got into the habit of saying it's good etc and the best soap just like they've got into the habit of saying EastEnders is so bad but the truth is when Corrie tries to do drama it's a complete laughing stock and drama is an important level in soap IMHO.

Not to say they can't do ANY drama because they can but most of it is HORRENDOUS and naturally doesn't fit the environment.

Bring back Hilda thought she was a complete plank at the time but looking back the show needs her!!!!

----------


## chance

after watching it tonight i have to agree,its heading for that slippery slope and as we know from ee its hard to pull yaself back again.sean and his gay comments etc are just him himself are detsetible.those factory scenes are the worst there is no point to those twins and all the others in there bore you to death.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah I agree, the twins are completely pointless, and I doubt we'll ever see them in a storyline!

----------


## Treacle

The Twins are rubbish.

----------


## Chris_2k11

The way they both say something at exactly the same time is pathetic   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alan45

[/QUOTE]CHRONIC CAMP CORRIE, these are the three words I use to describe Corrie at the minute, it has been god damn awful since the start of 2005 I just don't know if I can stomach anymore of these harebrained storylines anymore!   :Sick:   :Rotfl:  

I am sure by now you are all agreeing with me,  [/QUOTE] *WELL NO ACTUALLY*



> It has become awash with bizarre, goofy, grotesque, ludicrous, comical, drossy characters. This is highly unusual for a soap opera


 *I dont know      EE has managed with similar characters for some time now*  


> Corrie has managed is greatly in the past but now they are being slaughtered by the likes of Eastenders as stange as it sounds.


 *Yes it does sound very strange *  


> Eastenders has comedy characters BUT THEY ARE AUTHENTIC CHARACTERS, a true representation of OUR SOCIETY.


 *Yes we all know pantomime gangsters like Andy Hunter and Johnny Allen*   [/QUOTE] Blanche is one example of a good comedy character, [/QUOTE]*agreed* 


> but then there is SCOOTER (FFS! Scooter? What brightspark thought of that one then?), DIGGORY, MEL HUTCHWRIGHT, KEITH, THE FACTORY TWINS etc..... All of these feeble characters wouldn't even be able to handle a dramatic storyline,


*agreed*





> Charlie & Shelley, I won't even go there.


 * This is a fantastic realistic storyline well acted*  



> Danny & Leanne, I'd have to be an idiot to believe this load of claptrap.


 *Obviously you have led a sheltered life*

----------


## Richie_lecturer

DD what a load of rubbish.  Go back in your polluted pond.

Fancy a chinese anyone?  I fancy duck in orange sauce tonight for some reason....

First member of soapboards to be eaten - exclusive.

----------


## Treacle

It is rubbish. alan45 and Richie_Lecturer defending it comes of no surprise atall. They'd defend it even if it was dire.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I thought mods were supposed to be impartial?  :Searchme:

----------


## alan45

> It is rubbish. alan45 and Richie_Lecturer defending it comes of no surprise atall. They'd defend it even if it was dire.


NOPE I wouldnt. If you read my reply to Donald duck you will see that I agree with him on some points ie Diggory SCOOTER and Roys invention . I am not making a connexion here
  Yes Coorie in common with other soaps has some bad moments which I have criticised. I do not wear rose tinted glasses nor am I a corrie brownoser

----------


## Treacle

> I thought mods were supposed to be impartial?


I am just saying it comes of no surprise that's all. Not saying anything bad about you.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well my positionality is not subjective.  I'm firmly in the centre.  I have no axe to grind or any preferance of any of the big three.  It's just my opinion.   :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

I was in a bad mood yesterday with hormones and stuff amongst other things so I wasn't really my usual cheery self, I apologise.

----------


## Bryan

digital duck you are a legend!!!!!!! your words of wisdom are what we are all thinking at the back of our minds!!!!

ok corrie had a couple of good years, but they have passed now and the crema de la cream of british soap operas rises to the top: Eastenders were it belongs

it should be renmaed boredom street it is so pafetci, where is the drama??? it is pruely based on comedy these days, they think becuase some critic in London said they do comedy well that they use this to their advanatge

in last nights epsiode aloine: Sean's crush (Comedy) Norri's Novel (Comedy) The Butcher Fued (Comedy) and Ken's Peace (comedy) to name but a few

i know the ITV will never axe corrie but i swear it is a boring show with boring character and storylines, it is having a downfall now and unlike eastenders i cannot see it coming back on top

eastenders has always stuck to normality instead of serial killers, scorned exes that destroy an entire community and contless cameos that dont work!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

> digital duck you are a legend!!!!!!! your words of wisdom are what we are all thinking at the back of our minds!!!!
> 
> ok corrie had a couple of good years, but they have passed now and the crema de la cream of british soap operas rises to the top: Eastenders were it belongs
> 
> it should be renmaed boredom street it is so pafetci, where is the drama??? it is pruely based on comedy these days, they think becuase some critic in London said they do comedy well that they use this to their advanatge
> 
> in last nights epsiode aloine: Sean's crush (Comedy) Norri's Novel (Comedy) The Butcher Fued (Comedy) and Ken's Peace (comedy) to name but a few
> 
> i know the ITV will never axe corrie but i swear it is a boring show with boring character and storylines, it is having a downfall now and unlike eastenders i cannot see it coming back on top
> ...


EE isn't normal but it's in a much better way than Shellanation Street.

----------


## Bryan

> EE isn't normal but it's in a much better way than Shellanation Street.


well as normal as a soap can be, with some excpetions *coughs den's return*, 

but at the end of the day eastenders wins hands down, if ken barlow is all they can show for 40+ years of a show then well...

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

> well as normal as a soap can be, with some excpetions *coughs den's return*, 
> 
> but at the end of the day eastenders wins hands down, if ken barlow is all they can show for 40+ years of a show then well...
> 
> bondboffin


Well he doesn't set me alight.

----------


## Bryan

> Well he doesn't set me alight.


well he muts do deidre cus she always ends up going back to him...   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

> well he muts do deidre cus she always ends up going back to him...


LOL  :Big Grin:  She's due ANOTHER affair soon actually.

----------


## Bryan

> LOL  She's due ANOTHER affair soon actually.


is that confirmed or just what you presume...becuase well it is likely she will...place your bets people i say Adam Baldwin

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

Mike Baldwin  :Big Grin:  
He has that ginger bird he's going out with but she goes missing periodically so he needs a nice stable relationship.
Sally Websters 122nd affair is just around the corner as well.

----------


## Bryan

> Mike Baldwin  
> He has that ginger bird he's going out with but she goes missing periodically so he needs a nice stable relationship.
> Sally Websters 122nd affair is just around the corner as well.


followed by fred elliot's 23rd wedding proposal and dev buying his 99th shop

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

> followed by fred elliot's 23rd wedding proposal and dev buying his 99th shop
> 
> bondboffin


Then Mad Maya is going to blow all 99 shops up.

----------


## Bryan

> Then Mad Maya is going to blow all 99 shops up.


wonder how long before she escpaes the loony centre and comes back for revenge (again)

what will corrie writers do bash sunita's babies brains out with a bible (they seem to like offending peoples religions)

bondboffin

----------


## chance

does that sean annoy anyone? he really does my head in! those factory scenes are so pointless,anyone see jamie and frankie getting there revange on danny and leanne by sleeping together?
ashley and claire are a yawn fest too.

----------


## Bad Wolf

play nice you lot, we've had complaints!

----------


## Bryan

> does that sean annoy anyone? he really does my head in! those factory scenes are so pointless,anyone see jamie and frankie getting there revange on danny and leanne by sleeping together?
> ashley and claire are a yawn fest too.


they need sean becuase he is "gay" and what i dont like is they make fun of his campness, and i dont reckon frnakie and jamie would bed each oither becuase they are too close and they consider each other as good as mother and son

bondboffin

----------


## Digital Duck

> Fancy a chinese anyone?  I fancy duck in orange sauce tonight for some reason....



I'm sure that can be arranged, do they do duck costumes around the Weatherfield area? It's just if we hook Shelley up in one, you'd have your duck in orange. She is orange afterall, and Sally Lindsay is about a good an actor as some strange liquid. 

While we're at it, we could go for the full whack (QUACK!) and have the whole cast dressed up in ridiculous pantomine costume, it wouldn't take long Claire has already got her glasses on, Cilla is practically a walking dame, the twins could be the ugly sisters and Tracey could be the tree (she's wooden enough). 

*QUACK QUACK!*  :Rotfl:

----------


## Johnny Allen

> does that sean annoy anyone? he really does my head in! those factory scenes are so pointless,anyone see jamie and frankie getting there revange on danny and leanne by sleeping together?
> ashley and claire are a yawn fest too.


Sean was funny at first, now he's to predictable and boring. I agree with you fully the factory scenes are pointless, what with those two stupid twins (come on are people really that thick), Kelly (Umm what does she contribute?, answer nothing) and wooden Adam Barlow(dreadful dreadful dreadful).
Corrie is really bad at the moment, prolonging all the storylines and adding ridiculous characters i.e Diggory. How people can call it the best soap around at the moment is stupid, it hasn't been any good since Maya and Karen left. Eastenders always gets slaughtered , yet at the moment thats better and more realistic. What corrie is in need of is some serious drama, some more realistic storylines and a real nasty villian, they need a new Richard Hillman.

----------


## Treacle

> I'm sure that can be arranged, do they do duck costumes around the Weatherfield area? It's just if we hook Shelley up in one, you'd have your duck in orange. She is orange afterall, and Sally Lindsay is about a good an actor as some strange liquid. 
> 
> While we're at it, we could go for the full whack (QUACK!) and have the whole cast dressed up in ridiculous pantomine costume, it wouldn't take long Claire has already got her glasses on, Cilla is practically a walking dame, the twins could be the ugly sisters and Tracey could be the tree (she's wooden enough). 
> 
> *QUACK QUACK!*


LOL  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> I thought mods were supposed to be impartial?


Plus I'm not a moderator anymore  :Stick Out Tongue:   but even if I was I would be entitled to have an opinion.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I'm sure that can be arranged, do they do duck costumes around the Weatherfield area? It's just if we hook Shelley up in one, you'd have your duck in orange. She is orange afterall, and Sally Lindsay is about a good an actor as some strange liquid. 
> 
> While we're at it, we could go for the full whack (QUACK!) and have the whole cast dressed up in ridiculous pantomine costume, it wouldn't take long Claire has already got her glasses on, Cilla is practically a walking dame, the twins could be the ugly sisters and Tracey could be the tree (she's wooden enough). 
> 
> *QUACK QUACK!*


Digital Duck you are a legend!   :Thumbsup:   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

> Digital Duck you are a legend!


LOL, I await their posts with joy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

This boxing match with Diggory and Maddo or whatever he's called sounds ridiculous. Bring back the horse Bet Lynch all is forgiven.

----------


## alan45

> digital duck you are a legend!!!!!!! your words of wisdom are what we are all thinking at the back of our minds!!!!


*
Words of wisdom - My God you are easily pleased*




> ok corrie had a couple of good years, but they have passed now and the crema de la cream of british soap operas rises to the top: Eastenders were it belongs


*I think you mean Corrie has had 40 good years. More than twice as many as you. Cream is not the only thing which rises to the top.  But dont forget cream can go sour*




> renmaed   pafetci, pruely


 *???????????*
in last nights epsiode aloine: Sean's crush (Comedy) Norri's Novel (Comedy) The Butcher Fued (Comedy) and Ken's Peace (comedy) to name but a few




> eastenders has always stuck to normality instead of serial killers,    *Yes gangsters murderers and lechers bondboffin*

----------


## Treacle

> *Words of wisdom - My God you are easily pleased*
> 
> 
> 
> *I think you mean Corrie has had 40 good years. More than twice as many as you. Cream is not the only thing which rises to the top. But dont forget cream can go sour*
> 
> *???????????*
> in last nights epsiode aloine: Sean's crush (Comedy) Norri's Novel (Comedy) The Butcher Fued (Comedy) and Ken's Peace (comedy) to name but a few


If Corrie has been good for 40 years then I'm Marilyn Monroe. IMHO it's been crap for atleast a decade. Most of the 90's was awful thanks to the supermarket which luckily has gone because they couldn't afford it anymore  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> If Corrie has been good for 40 years then I'm Marilyn Monroe. IMHO it's been crap for atleast a decade. Most of the 90's was awful thanks to the supermarket which luckily has gone because they couldn't afford it anymore


I wouldn't say the 90's were that bad!

----------


## Treacle

> I wouldn't say the 90's were that bad!


It suffered when the cast stopped looking like real people like Cilla etc...

----------


## Chris_2k11

I must admit though, the storylines havn't been keeping me entertained. And the last episode which I actually really enjoyed was when Maya blew up the shops, which was November and it's now July!

----------


## Digital Duck

> *I think you mean Corrie has had 40 good years. More than twice as many as you. Cream is not the only thing which rises to the top.  But dont forget cream can go sour*


Please tell me you are kidding? You're not are you?    :Nono:  

You can take off those rose tinted glasses now, that is of course unless they happen to look like Claire Peacock's from Corrie, which in that case we can all sit and have a good giggle.   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

40 good years, alan45 obviously didn't watch Corrie in the sixties then.

----------


## Digital Duck

Or the seventies...or the eighties....or the nineties and even the naughties.

Do you realise Corrie was consistently beaten in the ratings by Crossroads in the 70's? Just like it was consistently beaten in the ratings by Eastenders in the 80's, 90's and early 00's.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ive heard it was boring in the sixties!

----------


## Treacle

It was black and white pmsl  :Smile:

----------


## Tamzi

> I must admit though, the storylines havn't been keeping me entertained. And the last episode which I actually really enjoyed was when Maya blew up the shops, which was November and it's now July!


I agree with that. I loved the Mad maya storyline, now it's just another yawn. How can I get excited about Tracey and Steve. I like Tracey when Karen was around with all the fights, but they were still quite boring. I hated Karen.

I am no longer in such a rush to watch corrie. I hate to miss e, but corrie. Not something I am desperate t see. i actually prefer to watch emmerdale right now to it.

i do not feel that corrie deserve to win best soap. They may at the NTA's as that still includes the Mad Maya story. But i hope to see at the Soap Awards the result being: Eastenders

I have jst compared ee and corrie storylines last week

Eastenders: Build up to the FIRE!!!!!!!
Corrie: The novel, the silly fight, charlie and shelley. YAWN!

Which one sounds better to you?
xxx

----------


## Treacle

EastEnders! EE is sorting itself out, Corrie is getting worse by the episode.

People think I was never a fan but I used to love it and IMHO it's gone downhill, there were never panto dames etc and deliberate sitcom plots.

----------


## alan45

> It was black and white pmsl


As were all programs in the sixties. Colour television was not around in the UK then.

----------


## alan45

> Eastenders: Build up to the FIRE!!!!!!!
> Corrie: The novel, the silly fight, charlie and shelley. Which one sounds better to you?
> xxx


Corrie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> 40 good years, alan45 obviously didn't watch Corrie in the sixties then.


Unlike most of the good folk round here I was around in the sixties. During the sixties Corrie was thought to be groundbreaking televison for its day as EE was during the early eighties. Yes I can remember the first epsiodes of EE too. Fantastic stuff

----------


## Treacle

I don't know how anyone can say Corrie's had 40 good years it's had atleast 3 or 4 bad patches which have lasted on average 2 to 3 years.

----------


## Bryan

> I don't know how anyone can say Corrie's had 40 good years it's had atleast 3 or 4 bad patches which have lasted on average 2 to 3 years.


mad maya and richard hillman are the only good things to have come from corrie in 40 years

20 years of eastenders id neeed a whole thread to say what good stuff has come from it!

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

It's not been that bad. I used to love it but it's in the doldrums now.

----------


## Bryan

> It's not been that bad. I used to love it but it's in the doldrums now.


i have never been that much of a fan to be quite honest, because its alwas tried to rival eastenders, and that is the ultimate tv show IMHO.

Corrie has set itself for a fall...2 years of "brillaince" every monday a new two part drama and so much crammed into two years, once it goes boring it will all go pearshaped big time!

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

Well with all due respect you're 16 love and the show has been running for 45 years now. It was better in the seventies and eighties than it is now.

----------


## Bryan

> Well with all due respect you're 16 love and the show has been running for 45 years now. It was better in the seventies and eighties than it is now.


i watehced the majoritry of the eighties episodes on granda tv or something like that

but i suppose i cant comment being only 16   :Mad:  

even so from the years ive watched it...it isnt nothing to write home about

bondboffin

----------


## Jojo

> i watehced the majoritry of the eighties episodes on granda tv or something like that
> 
> but i suppose i cant comment being only 16   
> 
> even so from the years ive watched it...it isnt nothing to write home about
> 
> bondboffin


Crumbs, got a few years on you BB!!!  :Lol: 

Corrie was actually watchable in the eighties, but now - cannot be bothered.  And everyone seems to think that Corrie covers things first, like the gay kiss with Todd - what about Simon and Tony in Blackpool!!

----------


## Treacle

Well I would disagree it was half decent when the characters were real. The problem is they KNOW they're good at humour now but they've just piled on the deliberate panto comedy plots and each one is basically the SAME.
One or two here and there is good but at the moment it's one after the other.

----------


## Bryan

> Crumbs, got a few years on you BB!!! 
> 
> Corrie was actually watchable in the eighties, but now - cannot be bothered.  And everyone seems to think that Corrie covers things first, like the gay kiss with Todd - what about Simon and Tony in Blackpool!!


and colin and barry in eastenders years before that!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

At the end of the day it was a good soap and has the potential to be again but right now it needs to stop piling on the panto.

----------


## Jojo

Exactly, and the domestic abuse stuff - that was covered in Easties back when the social worker (Carmel was it??) and the bloke who played Chandler in The Bill covered it!!

----------


## Treacle

Exactly  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

The domestic abuse storyline between Mo and Trevor was IMO well written and acted - Just because EE did it does not mean that Corrie shouldnt do it.  The ongoing abuse storyline between Charlie and Shelley is different and IMO it is also well written and acted and is as others have already commented -

----------


## alan45

> i have never been that much of a fan to be quite honest, because its alwas tried to rival eastenders,



Sorry but you will find that Corrie was around for over 20yrs before EE hit our screens. So it cannot always have tried to rival EE. That would have been impossible. EE was the BBCs answer to Corrie which is rightly regarded as the first UK television soap.

----------


## Trinity

I have to wonder why those of you (yes WQ, I mean you!) who clearly do not like Corrie, watch it all the time?

If you don't like it switch it off.

----------


## Bryan

> Sorry but you will find that Corrie was around for over 20yrs before EE hit our screens. So it cannot always have tried to rival EE. That would have been impossible. EE was the BBCs answer to Corrie which is rightly regarded as the first UK television soap.


u know what iu mean, since eastenders has been around, dont take things so literally

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

> I have to wonder why those of you (yes WQ, I mean you!) who clearly do not like Corrie, watch it all the time?
> 
> If you don't like it switch it off.


I watch it in the hope it improves  :Big Grin:  

It's just utterly ghastly at the moment. Tony Wood should never work again.

----------


## Treacle

> Sorry but you will find that Corrie was around for over 20yrs before EE hit our screens. So it cannot always have tried to rival EE. That would have been impossible. EE was the BBCs answer to Corrie which is rightly regarded as the first UK television soap.


True but when EE came along and especially since the British Soap Awards came along and EE kept winning them Corrie have tried to rival them.

----------


## Bryan

> I watch it in the hope it improves  
> 
> It's just utterly ghastly at the moment. Tony Wood should never work again.


plus i suppose after how any many years of wathcing it i suppose you dont want to just switch it off, you owe them to at least keep wathcing

however what i feel is i should switch off until i hear it improves, as a loose in ratings will shwo coronation street that they need to improve... if we all keep wathcing then they wont know how we really feel

i hope eastenders wins best soap at the british televsion awards later on this years

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

Well it's not until October I think so you never know but I think it'll be next year before they're stable.

----------


## Bryan

> Well it's not until October I think so you never know but I think it'll be next year before they're stable.


a boy can dream tough...we have the shannis wedding and mitchell return just like a month or so before to convince the viewers

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

It's too late though. I don't think any of the soaps deserve it.

----------


## Bryan

> It's too late though. I don't think any of the soaps deserve it.


well someone will get it, and i think it should be eastenders, but i am incredibly biased tough

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

I pride myself on not being biased.

----------


## Bryan

> I pride myself on not being biased.


congrtaulations   :Cheer:  its too hard as i have always loved my eastenders above all else

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

> congrtaulations  its too hard as i have always loved my eastenders above all else
> 
> bondboffin


Well not for the 4 years it was on prior to you being born and I doubt you watched it when you were a baby either.

----------


## Treacle

I know what you meant though, you love the show.

----------


## Bryan

> Well not for the 4 years it was on prior to you being born and I doubt you watched it when you were a baby either.


i said that i love it above all esle, not on about how long ive watched it...

anyways im gonna leave this thread now to slagging off corrie rather than favouring eastenders as it isnt what the thread is for...

the only good thing in corrie atm is the baldwins!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

Well all I'll say is I watched Corrie years ago and loved it but I cannot identify with the programme anymore. I don't want to see it axed just yet because I want to see if it can turn itself around but ITV could go first with the way things currently stand  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

> Well all I'll say is I watched Corrie years ago and loved it but I cannot identify with the programme anymore. I don't want to see it axed just yet because I want to see if it can turn itself around but ITV could go first with the way things currently stand


would they really axe a tv station??? what about im a celeb and bad girls and footie wives!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

The latter two haven't been doing as well recently and are only on in series.. The Bill and their soaps are the only consistent things they have going for them.

----------


## Bryan

> The latter two haven't been doing as well recently and are only on in series.. The Bill and their soaps are the only consistent things they have going for them.


bad girls will be back at its best soon tough once mr nasty is murdered!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

And I'm a Celeb is also on in series. ITV need money from revenue and if they don't get the viewers they won't get the money.

----------


## Treacle

After watching Monday's episode all I can say is hold tight folks, we're going on a big fast dip here  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

> After watching Monday's episode all I can say is hold tight folks, we're going on a big fast dip here


did anything good happen monday ( i think i know the answer in advance) i refused to watch it, im on strike now...until i know something good is going to happen, i wont watch it in protest...if we all did this a ratings drop would convince corrie to do better

and this bew edition of inside soap: plastery surgeyr shockey: a despereate shelly goes under the knife... this is the worst storyline to date!!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

It was more Sharlie nonsense.

----------


## Bryan

> It was more Sharlie nonsense.


damn! i really wnated to watch that   :Lol:  

NOTTT!!!!!! I've had better entertainment from peeling potatoes!!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

I've had better entertainment from watching grass grow or paint dry.

----------


## Bryan

what's on tv tonight... the bill, and oh charley

betting get me spuds ready then...   :Rotfl:  

typical crimwatch isnt on till next week, and i will miss it as i will be out!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

I'm going to be watching the fabulous "The Bill" but other than that ITV is not a very tempting option tonight  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

wednesday are rubbish tv these days...im really gutted about missing crimewatch....that will teach me to write plays wont it!!!!   :Lol:  

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

I hate the fact we have no EastEnders on a Wednesday.

----------


## Bryan

> I hate the fact we have no EastEnders on a Wednesday.


five episodes would kill it... saying that it is the only 4 a week soap on british tv

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

I don't think 5 would kill it once it's top notch again.

----------


## Bryan

> I don't think 5 would kill it once it's top notch again.


theres no time slot for it to go on tough

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

> theres no time slot for it to go on tough
> 
> bondboffin


Wednesdays at 8. It would thrash The Bill once it was kicking all the other programmes bums on British TV again.

----------


## Bryan

> Wednesdays at 8. It would thrash The Bill once it was kicking all the other programmes bums on British TV again.


but even so some people wouold watch the bill, they need to maximise their viewers and they do that by putting it on at times when there are boring documenaries on other channels

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

Well they should take a leaf out of Emmerdale's book. They don't potentially maximise their viewers when they pit themselves against EastEnders! Cheeky cows already have six episodes a week. Plus they don't even NEED to do 1 hour specials because they always drop the Sunday episode which just goes to prove that they want to pit themselves against other shows. Well EastEnders will show Emmerdale up when it's back on top. You mark my words because when EE is good, boy is it good  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> damn! i really wnated to watch that   
> 
> NOTTT!!!!!! I've had better entertainment from peeling potatoes!!!!
> 
> bondboffin


Im glad you are so easily amused.
 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Moonie:

----------


## Treacle

Was rubbish on Wed. I almost lost the will to live.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im afraid I fell asleep half way through! Wonder why?!?   :Ponder:

----------


## Treacle

LOL  :Big Grin:  It's like a magic potion.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well lets hope tomorrow's episode is better! Although i wouldn't bet on it!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Lol:

----------


## Bryan

> Well lets hope tomorrow's episode is better! Although i wouldn't bet on it!


  :Rotfl:  

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

> Im glad you are so easily amused.


im not that easily amused...im just saying id get more enteratinment out of peeling spuds than watching coronation street

----------


## Treacle

I will tune in tonight as always being the loyal viewer that I am but if it doesn't sound good I won't be looking at the picture.

----------


## Trinity

> I will tune in tonight as always being the loyal viewer that I am but if it doesn't sound good I won't be looking at the picture.


What is the point?  You don't like it - read a book or go for a walk or something!

----------


## Treacle

> What is the point? You don't like it - read a book or go for a walk or something!


No I don't give up on stuff just because it is going through a sticky patch.

----------


## alan45

> im not that easily amused...im just saying id get more enteratinment out of peeling spuds than watching coronation street


There there  dont put yourself through the obvious torture that you find Corrie to be. Press the off switch and go and do something interesting.

----------


## Treacle

> There there dont put yourself through the obvious torture that you find Corrie to be. Press the off switch and go and do something interesting.


Like you did with EastEnders you mean?
It took you long enough!

----------


## alan45

> Like you did with EastEnders you mean?
> It took you long enough!


Unlike 007 I liked EE before it went into freefall. He on the other hand never appears to have liked Corrie that my dear is the difference. Im glad I peservered with EE as it surely has improved.

----------


## Treacle

> Unlike 007 I liked EE before it went into freefall. He on the other hand never appears to have liked Corrie that my dear is the difference. Im glad I peservered with EE as it surely has improved.


Well I was a fan of Corrie for years so I won't be switching it off. I'm sticking with it. I'm sure it can improve. Steve Frost MIGHT be good.

----------


## Bryan

> Unlike 007 I liked EE before it went into freefall. He on the other hand never appears to have liked Corrie that my dear is the difference. Im glad I peservered with EE as it surely has improved.


i think you mean MR BOND, not 007, and corrie used to be a show i enjoyed, but has rapidly gone down hill fast

----------


## alan45

:Smile:  


> i think you mean MR BOND, not 007, and corrie used to be a show i enjoyed, but has rapidly gone down hill fast


I will have to agree to disagree with you on that one. Goodbye Mr Bond  (Oh sorry I am supposed to tell you all my plans for world domination before I utter those words   :Smile:  )

----------

